# Miter/Tablesaw Combo



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw this new type saw and if I was back in business I would jump on this like a duck on a Junebug. Someone was doing some thinking.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just looking again and it would be a whole lot better if it was a compound slide, I bet changing that blade is a doozie.


----------

